# NEED HELP FAST!!!!



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I just bought a new Sentra yesterday and the problems are piling on...last night the tail-lights stopped working and this morning my dash lights wouldn't come on and when I turn my headlights to high the shut off. We have the tail-lights hard wired. WTF IS WRONG?!?!?!


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

The Sentra is a 94 LE


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Do your headlights work at all?


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

yes, they headlight and parking lights work, but when I click them over to bright they shut off. My hazard lights also don't work and the fuses aren't busted.


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

could be the DRL module


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

DRL? The brake lights are working now...I think the problem with the headlights was that coincidentally both of the bulb's high beam filaments went out. Still don't know what's going on with the wiper's or the hazard lights.


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

Since you seem to be having a lot of electrical gremlins i would start looking for shorts to ground as well check and clean all your grounds as well you battery connections


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

Check if the Lighting Switch is defective located in steering wheel column near the key entry.

If hazzard light is not working, might be Hazzard switch. The button you push is the entire switch. A new one is about $50 Canadian. Look around at scrap yard.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I think that most of the problems are fixed...but i'm not sure since i'm not home to check and see.


----------



## amje417 (Sep 4, 2007)

you should also check to see if the bulbs are the right size if not that could be the problem with the highbeams


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I have ordered new bulbs for the car. I got a set of Hella's off of Sound Domain. The only problems that are left are the windshield wipers and the hazard lights. My dad said that the fusebox is a little worn out and that some of the fuses aren't making good contact so that is probably the problem with the rest of the system...or at least that's what I'm guessing.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

well, except for not having new bulbs yet all the problems are solved for now, except the temperature sending unit is off because it's saying the car is running hot.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

Ok, my high-beams are still not working...what's going on?


----------



## bgsentra (Jun 23, 2006)

I think that the bulb number that they tell you they are is 2004. Try a set of #2007 bulbs. I had that problem with my car and it turned out that even the haynes manual is wrong about the #. Good Luck.

-P.S.- I may have the numbers backwards so if they tell you 2007 try 2004.


----------



## bgsentra (Jun 23, 2006)

For the fuse box try putting some die-electric grease on the contacts of each fuse.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

the bulbs i got were H4, which are the recommended ones.


----------



## TAZTECH (Sep 30, 2006)

if you know how to read a wiring diagram you may want to see what these circuits have in common.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't...I was thinking that there might be a simple fix for it.


----------

